# hatara



## Gavril

Which of these sentences would _hatara_ be appropriate in? Would _hutera_ be a better choice in some of them?


_Sekä mäkihyppääjän ponnistus että laskeutumisensa oli erittäin hataroja.

Kun seison lavalla, tuntuu aika hataralta -- oletko varma että sen rakentaminen on lopetettu?

Miten hatara kello -- se särkyi tuhansiksi palaksi pudottuaan vain metrin!

Miten hatara kello -- se lopetti raskuttamasta vain minuutin sen jälkeen kun säädin sen!

Tunnen oloni hataraksi -- minun pitäisi nostaa painoja.

Tunnen itseni hataraksi -- pitäisi syödä jotain.

Hänen vastauksensa haastattelussa olivat liian hataroja -- ei meidän pitäisi antaa hänelle työpaikka._


Kiitos ja hyvää päivää


----------



## Grumpy Old Man

My suggestions:

"_Sekä mäkihyppääjän ponnistus että laskeutumisensa oli erittäin hataroja."
_Sekä mäkihyppääjän ponnistus että laskeutuminen olivat erittäin epävarmoja.

"_Kun seison lavalla, tuntuu aika hataralta -- oletko varma että  sen rakentaminen on lopetettu?"
_Kun seison lavalla, se tuntuu aika huteralta. Oletko varma, että se on valmis? ... rakennettu valmiiksi?

"_Miten hatara kello -- se särkyi tuhansiksi palaksi pudottuaan  vain metrin!"
_Miten heikkorakenteinen kello! Se särkyi tuhansiksi palasiksi pudottuaan vain metrin.

"_Miten hatara kello -- se lopetti raskuttamasta* vain minuutin  sen jälkeen kun säädin sen!"
_Miten huono/kehno kello! Se lakkasi käymästä minuutti sen jälkeen, kun olin pannut sen aikaan.

"_Tunnen oloni hataraksi -- minun pitäisi nostaa painoja."
_Tunnen vointini heikoksi. Minun pitäisi ryhtyä nostelemaan painoja.

"_Tunnen itseni hataraksi -- pitäisi syödä jotain."
_Minua heikottaa. (Minun) pitäisi syödä jotakin.

"_Hänen vastauksensa haastattelussa olivat liian hataroja -- ei  meidän pitäisi antaa hänelle työpaikka."
_Hänen vastauksensa haastattelussa olivat liian epävarmoja. Ei meidän pitäisi antaa hänelle työpaikkaa.

*_Raskuttaa_ ei ole suomea.

_Hatara_ sopisi vaikkapa tällaiseen käyttöön:
_Firman päätöksenteko oli ollut hataralla pohjalla jo kauan.
Hänellä oli hyvin hatarat perustelut väitteelleen.
Tuomio perustui erittäin hataraan todistusaineistoon.

_GOM


----------



## Gavril

Grumpy Old Man said:


> *_Raskuttaa_ ei ole suomea.



Anteeksi, piti kirjoittaa _raksuttaa_.



> _Hatara_ sopisi vaikkapa tällaiseen käyttöön:
> _Firman päätöksenteko oli ollut hataralla pohjalla jo kauan.
> Hänellä oli hyvin hatarat perustelut väitteelleen.
> Tuomio perustui erittäin hataraan todistusaineistoon.
> 
> _GOM



I've also seen _hatara _used to describe a book with weak binding -- is that normal usage?


----------



## Grumpy Old Man

"I've also seen _hatara _used to describe a book with weak binding  -- is that normal usage?"

It may or may not be. I find it a little odd but I should really see the sentence to pass judgment. Words can be used in innumerable ways and even though I might not use a word in a certain context, someone else could.

GOM


----------



## Gavril

Grumpy Old Man said:


> "I've also seen _hatara _used to describe a book with weak binding  -- is that normal usage?"
> 
> It may or may not be. I find it a little odd but I should really see the sentence to pass judgment.



I found the sentence:

_Kovin vankkaa tekoa ei kirja näytä olevan. Pudotin teoksen lattialle kerran: sen muoto muuttui heti hatarammaksi. Parin kuukauden käytön jälkeen selkämys alkoi revetä._

"The book doesn't seem to be a very sturdy volume. I dropped the book onto the floor once, and its shape immediately became more [hatara]. After a few weeks of use, the spine began to tear."


----------



## Grumpy Old Man

" its shape immediately became more [hatara]"

..._became flimsier_, if it's all right with you ear? _Hatarammaksi_ agrees with my ear.

GOM


----------

